# Well done guys



## jcamain (Mar 6, 2003)

Just wanted to say well done in the upgrade of the old to the new forum, the new upgraded system seems better and faster than the old. Working in the IT world, I know that this is neither easy, nor quick and just wanted to say cheers for such a good site and for maintenance etc..

Jules


----------

